# ULTIMA HORA TEODORO ROMPE SU SILENCIO EN EL OBJETIVO



## Sinmiedoanada (22 Feb 2022)

Se viene culebrón venezolano a las 22.30 con Pastor en la secta.


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Feb 2022)

ahí echará toda su bilils

también es vergonzoso que se mueran por ir a la sexta, es como si tuvieran un contrato de exclusividad

siempre lamiendo el culo a la pastor y al ferreras, cuando lo que deberían hacer es mandarlos a la mierda


----------



## The Sentry (22 Feb 2022)

Echando CV para currar en Al Rojo Vivo y La Sexta Noche... Ya ni disimula el cabestro cateto. Asco de tio. Representa TODO lo malo de España y su catetismo y cazurrismo.


----------



## #SrLobo (22 Feb 2022)

se viene pataleta de un niñato malcriado, toda la culpa será de otros

que peliculón


----------



## daniguzmán (22 Feb 2022)

Hombre, es normal que vaya a la Secta, tiene las emociones a flor de piel tras su fracaso de hoy, así que tiene que rodearse de los suyos para sentirse un poco reconfortado.

Derechita progre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Feb 2022)

Va a soltar contra Pizpi, dejando claro que tanto él como FraCasado son más cercanos al p$%€ que a la derecha real.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Feb 2022)

Paleto con traje de Emidio Tucci.


----------



## Antiparticula (22 Feb 2022)

En la psoe están cagando blando ante la posibilidad de que Feijo sea el lider del pp.


Enviado desde mi SM-J320FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, escuchaba antes a Aguirre y está más lúcida que todo el PP junto. La prefiero antes que al narco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> En la psoe están cagando blando ante la posibilidad de que Feijo sea el lider del pp.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J320FN mediante Tapatalk



Pero si este va a pactar con ellos.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto, escuchaba antes a Aguirre y está más lúcida que todo el PP junto. La prefiero antes que al narco.



Espe era la Ayuso de la época de Rajoy y Gallardón el carapolla de turno.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2022)

En El Objetivo...

Qué casualidad.


----------



## Teofrasto (22 Feb 2022)

Va a su cadena amiga, el paleto egea es un infiltrado progre , uno más , en el pp


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (22 Feb 2022)

Gigantescos cubos de mierda le van a caer al PP en los próximos días.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Feb 2022)

Solo nos queda BILDU.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (22 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ahí echará toda su bilils
> 
> también es vergonzoso que se mueran por ir a la sexta, es como si tuvieran un contrato de exclusividad
> 
> siempre lamiendo el culo a la pastor y al ferreras, cuando lo que deberían hacer es mandarlos a la mierda



No es que sea vergonzoso, es que están del mismo bando.
Eso sí, eso va a cabrear a sus votontos mucho más


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (22 Feb 2022)

vaya vergüenza de partido y vaya vergüenza de políticos

sólo queda VOX


----------



## todoayen (22 Feb 2022)

Cómo si un traje de Emidio Tucci fuese algo. Hasta yo he tenido que soy un pringao.


----------



## furia porcina (22 Feb 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ahí echará toda su bilils
> 
> también es vergonzoso que se mueran por ir a la sexta, es como si tuvieran un contrato de exclusividad
> 
> siempre lamiendo el culo a la pastor y al ferreras, cuando lo que deberían hacer es mandarlos a la mierda



Como le haga una entrevista-masaje ya podemos atar cabos definitivamente.


----------



## Nicors (22 Feb 2022)

Ir poniendo que dice el aceituno para los que tenemos desintonizada la secta.


----------



## Iron John (22 Feb 2022)

Dicen en la noche de dieter que va a rajar contra casado y que hoy ha habido un broncón entre ambos en la sede del PP


----------



## Iron John (22 Feb 2022)

Como ponga el ventilador y cuente el conchabeo con la PSOE para que les pasaran datos confidenciales del hermano de Ayuso a cambio del tribunal de cuenta a él y cagado y de paso si cuenta qué pactaron con sánchez a cambio del "voto erróneo" de casero para salvar la reforma laboral, me corro encima


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Este querrá morir matando.


----------



## todoayen (22 Feb 2022)

Somo cante la traviata y salpique a Sánchez soy capaz hasta de follarme a mi mujer.


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Feb 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Como ponga el ventilador y cuente el conchabeo con la PSOE para que les pasaran datos confidenciales del hermano de Ayuso a cambio del tribunal de cuenta a él y cagado y de paso si cuenta qué pactaron con sánchez a cambio del "voto erróneo" de casero para salvar la reforma laboral, me corro encima



Ojalá, pero seguramente no dirá nada importante


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Ojalá, pero seguramente no dirá nada importante



Ya se verá, pero aceptar esta entrevista en este momento quiere decir que tiene ganas de cantar. Eso me parece.


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Feb 2022)

Poned aquí si dice algo importante, no me apetece poner La Secta


----------



## jpjp (22 Feb 2022)

Alguien tiene link para verlo en directo jeje


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Poned aquí si dice algo importante, no me apetece poner La Secta



Por no vomitar oyendo a la Pastor y no volver a vomitar sobre lo vomitado viendo al lanzahuesos. Más que nada.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Feb 2022)

Me recuerda a la escena final de...
*"EL REINO"*


----------



## jpjp (22 Feb 2022)

Pues de momento esta ese programa lamentable del intermedio.


----------



## zirick (22 Feb 2022)

La sexta fue borrada hace mucho tiempo de mi TV


----------



## Avispa (22 Feb 2022)

Acaba de salir Ana Pastor diciendo que ya está por allí.


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Años sin ver a Wyoming. Qué poca gracia me hace...


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

Teodoro García ElGeta


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Viene manso ¿no?


----------



## jpjp (22 Feb 2022)

pues si que ha dejado el cargo.


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Alguien tiene link para verlo en directo jeje



La Sexta en directo: últimas noticias, programas y series en directo en ATRESplayer


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

Habla de Lealtad en La Sexta. Tela.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Teodoro García ElGeta



Inodoro García Ojete


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2022)

se están desvelando lo que todo el mundo ya tenía claro :

eran caballos de Troya de los socialistas


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Que alguien le acaricie el lomo. Necesita un cariñito.


----------



## chemarin (22 Feb 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Me recuerda a la escena final de...
> *"EL REINO"*



Bien traído, en la película una supuesta periodista honesta entrevista al político corrupto, en realidad ambos lo eran. Las similitudes con la entrevista de hoy son asombrosas.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (22 Feb 2022)

Hasta donde acabo de ver, mejor de lo que esperaba.


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Feb 2022)

¿ha dicho algo importante?


----------



## tejoncio (22 Feb 2022)

No dice NADA


----------



## acitisuJ (22 Feb 2022)

Veo que he hecho bien no poniendo La Secta


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

Teodoro es un hombre hecho a sí mismo. Y se nota.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (22 Feb 2022)

Ana Paston tiene mala cara.


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Jajaja, y Pastor comprándole el relato


----------



## parcifal (22 Feb 2022)

¿Quien es?
¿Es de algo de política?


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

El pipo bajo la lengua listo para batir el récord del mundo (con foto del novio al fondo)


----------



## Dmtry (22 Feb 2022)

Aceituno da igual lo que digas, la dignidad te la has dejado ya por el camino.


----------



## Charo afgana (22 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Bien traído, en la película una supuesta periodista honesta entrevista al político corrupto, en realidad ambos lo eran. Las similitudes con la entrevista de hoy son asombrosas.



Es clavada a Ana Pastor, no es casual,

el final es brutal, da a entender que los medios son cómplices del poder.


----------



## parcifal (22 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954519



No me suena.
¿Sale en el chiringuito?


----------



## klopec (22 Feb 2022)

Bien. Blanqueando a Bolaños y desmintiendo a LDigital con lo del Tribunal de Cuentas.

Topillos de la PESOE en la Sexta, como no.


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

A la Pastor le está saliendo rana.


----------



## parcifal (22 Feb 2022)

¿Es por lo de Rusia?


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> No me suena.
> ¿Sale en el chiringuito?



En "Tu cara ya no me suena"


----------



## Lego. (22 Feb 2022)

LOL


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Vaya día, jaja.


----------



## piru (22 Feb 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Bien. Blanqueando a Bolaños y desmintiendo a LDigital con lo del Tribunal de Cuentas.
> 
> Topillos de la PESOE en la Sexta, como no.



El objetivo de la entrevista era ese


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> ¿Quien es?
> ¿Es de algo de política?



No, es de aliens. No te digo el marciano.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> El objetivo de la entrevista era ese



Pues no te sorprenda. Aquí no se da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## parcifal (22 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> En "Tu cara ya no me suena"



Pensé que salía en Ahora caigo o en Pasa palabra...


----------



## Desencantado (22 Feb 2022)

Ha sacado el móvil para ver por donde tiene que seguir.


----------



## Brigit (22 Feb 2022)

Mientras escucha a Ayuso, mirando para el suelo, jaja.

Vaya sarta de mentiras está contando.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (22 Feb 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Mientras escucha a Ayuso, mirando para el suelo, jaja.
> 
> Vaya sarta de mentiras está contando.



Como cuando te regañaba papá...vaya panda! Y que el tipo este se viera ya casi de ministro a medio plazo!


----------



## The5643ar (22 Feb 2022)

La cadena favorita de los que odian España.


----------



## piru (22 Feb 2022)

Suavecito:


1- No pringar a la PSOE
2- Lavar la cara de Fracasado
3- No tirar mierda contra Ayuso para intentar que lo coloquen en algún sitio


----------



## jpjp (22 Feb 2022)

Ahora si ha dado un dardo jeje


----------



## carlitros_15 (22 Feb 2022)

La puta censora oficial del reino y becaria comerabos debajo de la mesa de Ferreras, acudiendo rauda a la operación salvar al soldado Casado y a echar mierda contra Ayuso. 

En coordinación con Dolores Delgado, Fiscal General, intentando embarrar a Ayuso.


La izmierda, política y mediática, con las maquinarias a tope para salvar a la cúpula traidora de Casado, Egea y Ana Beltrán porque son los mejores aliados del PSOE y de Podemos.


----------



## jpjp (22 Feb 2022)

Ahora el segundo dardo jeje


----------



## HDR (22 Feb 2022)

Uffffff jajajajajaja, la verdad es que las imágenes de los langostos frente a Génova son lamentables, ridículas, qué gente.... Lo peor de España, una gangrena total.

Me encaja que sean esos los que apoyan a Ayuso y los que casi le dan una mayoría absoluta. Todo viejos asquerosos. En fin, el tiempo todo lo cura.


----------



## Lefri (22 Feb 2022)

Para mi este tipo, además de actor, es tonto del culo.

Hay que ser idiota para cuestionar a los asistentes de la manifestación, por no exhibir el carnet del Pp.

¿Es que para acudir a una manifestación hay que exhibir el carnét de afiliado?


----------



## juster (22 Feb 2022)

LO ESTOY VIENDO Y VEO UNA PERSONA RIGIDA Y POCO DIPLOMATICO !!!!
EN POLITICA ESO NO ES COMUN...
ESTA CONVENCIDO DE LO QUE HA HECHO


----------



## Lefri (22 Feb 2022)

Falso, falso, falso, falso …. Puro teatro


----------



## Lefri (22 Feb 2022)

Por cierto veo a Ana Pastor muy suave, digamos blandengue. No sé, cómo queriendo sacar información contra Pp o Ayuso, pero sin comprometer a Egea.

Huele a entrevista preparada a la legua


----------



## HDR (22 Feb 2022)

Han sido muy torpes, malos ajedrecistas, pero en cierta forma este tipo tiene su gran parte de razón.

Me parece lamentable que se defienda de esta manera a un político (Ayuso) sin preocuparse siquiera de demostrar antes que de verdad es tan inocente como dicen. La han convertido en intocable, no se la puede atacar; eso no puede pasar nunca. Y sin embargo ha pasado; y la razón que esgrimen para ello es que _"está muy buena"_. Ahora están haciendo dimitir a este y al Fraca sin tan siquiera pararse a ver si lo que dicen es cierto o no. Gravísimo.

El planchabraguismo de los españolitos no conoce límites.


----------



## Demi Grante (22 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Uffffff jajajajajaja, la verdad es que las imágenes de los langostos frente a Génova son lamentables, ridículas, qué gente.... Lo peor de España, una gangrena total.
> 
> Me encaja que sean esos los que apoyan a Ayuso y los que casi le dan una mayoría absoluta. Todo viejos asquerosos. En fin, el tiempo todo lo cura.



Quizá algún día llegues a viejo, y casi seguro que si llegas vivirás muchísimo peor que todos estos langostoa de hoy en día con una pensión que no te da ni para pagar la luz.
Yo también estaré pasándolas putas, pero me consolaré sabiendo que al menos tú eres quien se lo tiene merecido.


----------



## HDR (22 Feb 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Quizá algún día llegues a viejo, y casi seguro que si llegas vivirás muchísimo peor que todos estos langostoa de hoy en día con una pensión que no te da ni para pagar la luz.
> Yo también estaré pasándolas putas, pero me consolaré sabiendo que al menos tú eres quien se lo tiene merecido.



Lo siento, soy millonario. De verdad, lo soy. Tendrás que joderte mientras sueñas con chuparle el coñillo a la gorda pepera. Saludos.


----------



## ivanito (22 Feb 2022)

Es un psicópata de libro.
Cumple con todas las características psicopáticas 
Con Iglesias tenía mis dudas, pero este no ofrece ninguna.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Es un psicópata de libro.
> Cumple con todas las características psicopáticas
> Con Iglesias tenía mis dudas, pero este no ofrece ninguna.



¿Ah, pero, hay algún político que no lo sea?


----------



## HDR (22 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Es un psicópata de libro.
> Cumple con todas las características psicopáticas
> Con Iglesias tenía mis dudas, pero este no ofrece ninguna.



Estáis todos completamente abducidos por un coño que no llega al metro setenta. Y que tiene más de 20 años en cada pata. Sin hijos, carruselera. Todo un ejemplo.

Lamentable país, qué poco me queda aquí.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Feb 2022)

Esto va a ser peor que cuando sacaron a Rosiito hablando de su ex.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Solo nos queda BILDU.



100.000 votos mas para Otegui


----------



## ivanito (22 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Estáis todos completamente abducidos por un coño que no llega al metro setenta. Y que tiene más de 20 años en cada pata. Sin hijos, carruselera. Todo un ejemplo.
> 
> Lamentable país, qué poco me queda aquí.



Que tiene que ver el culo con las temporas?
Egea sería un psicópata aunque no existiera Ayuso.


----------



## HDR (22 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Que tiene que ver el culo con las temporas?



Sois Quijotes furiosos con un par de peperos que han osado atacar a vuestra Dulcinea. Nadie se para a ver si lo que dicen es verdad o no, no importa, el honor de vuestra bella dama está en liza.

Cervantes sabía lo que hacía, qué bien caló a este país.


----------



## ivanito (22 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Ah, pero, hay algún político que no lo sea?



Si. Abascal, Casado, que es tonto del culo pero no psicopata, Ayuso, Sanchez es narcisista pero no psicopata, aunque es parecido.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Si. Abascal, Casado, que es tonto del culo pero no psicopata, Ayuso, Sanchez es narcisista pero no psicopata, aunque es parecido.



Ya veo. En el mes de febrero de 2020 quedó demostrado que, al menos, los 350 del hemiciclo de San Jerónimo eran todos unos sicópatas de manual.


----------



## DarkNight (22 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Han sido muy torpes, malos ajedrecistas, pero en cierta forma este tipo tiene su gran parte de razón.
> 
> Me parece lamentable que se defienda de esta manera a un político (Ayuso) sin preocuparse siquiera de demostrar antes que de verdad es tan inocente como dicen. La han convertido en intocable, no se la puede atacar; eso no puede pasar nunca. Y sin embargo ha pasado; y la razón que esgrimen para ello es que _"está muy buena"_. Ahora están haciendo dimitir a este y al Fraca sin tan siquiera pararse a ver si lo que dicen es cierto o no. Gravísimo.
> 
> El planchabraguismo de los españolitos no conoce límites.



Los que dicen que esta buena, no han debido ver a una mujer jamas. Es una Betilla del monton. Mireia Borras o Villacis, SI son guapas


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Si. Abascal, Casado, que es tonto del culo pero no psicopata, Ayuso, Sanchez es narcisista pero no psicopata, aunque es parecido.



Abascal esta pensando todo el dia en pollas de menas y moronegros.

No es un psicopata pero es un bujarra muy enfermo.


----------



## silenus (22 Feb 2022)

Teodoro García Egea se va sembrando dudas sobre Ayuso y el contrato de su hermano


Teodoro García Egea se va sembrando dudas sobre Ayuso y el contrato de su hermano. Con un tono muy comedido, cuando se esperaba todo lo contrario, el hasta




www.vozpopuli.com





_García Egea ha *desmentido que Moncloa esté detrás de haber provisto la información* sobre los contratos del hermano de Ayuso con este gobierno autonómico. "Todas esas noticias son falsas. Solo pretenden hacer daño gratis. *La información sobre Ayuso nos llega de una* *fuente anónima*". Ayuso es uno de los "mejores activos" del partido, ha afirmado García Egea._


----------



## Felson (22 Feb 2022)

Ana Pastor está haciendo una entrevista de verdadera periodista, lástima que solo se comporte así con los que ella cree que no son de su cuerda. Egea, patético. A mitad de entrevista se dio cuenta de que le iban a dar cera (preguntas de verdad). Fue engañado, sin duda, creyendo que sería entrevista masaje y volvió a suceder lo de siempre, que dan de comer a los que les sacan los ojos (y, en este caso, con toda razón, dado que la periodista, hoy sí periodista -Ana Pastor, señora de Ferreras- le ha hecho las preguntas que se deben hacer. Repito, una lástima que no haga así todas las entrevistas y a todos los entrevistados y esa es la razón por la que no es una periodista, ni buena ni mala, no es periodista al no hacerlo a todos por igual. Pero hoy, en este caso y por lo que todos sabemos, ha actuado como tal, lo que es peor para ella como persona -desde mi punto de vista-, pues eso significaría o significa que sabe hacerlo, pero elige no hacerlo por partidismo o prejuicios, lo que invalida a una persona como periodista. Repito por segunda vez, esta entrevista a Egea quedará en los anales del periodismo patrio, mal que nos pese a muchos... pero técnica y profesionalmente, impecable. Repito, por tercera vez, una lástima o una condena hacerlo solo con determinadas personas. Egea, patético y, sobre todo, por creer que hacer esa entrevista allí le iban a masajear sus miserias... y él supo, como digo, a mitad de entrevista que se acabó políticamente y como persona, como ser en el que confiar siquiera un ticket de aparcamiento... Se le vio que entendió que es un ser miserable, como persona, como algo humano... ). Gente mala, entre mala gente... pero una gran entrevistadora en este caso, lástima que solo en este caso, lo que también la define, como decía, como profesional y ser humano, malo en ambos casos (aunque esta es una gran, gran, gran entrevista).


----------



## piru (22 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Teodoro García Egea se va sembrando dudas sobre Ayuso y el contrato de su hermano
> 
> 
> Teodoro García Egea se va sembrando dudas sobre Ayuso y el contrato de su hermano. Con un tono muy comedido, cuando se esperaba todo lo contrario, el hasta
> ...



Y montan un proceso cada vez que les llega un anónimo sobre alguién?


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Ana Pastor está haciendo una entrevista de verdadera periodista, lástima que solo se comporte así con los que ella cree que no son de su cuerda. Egea, patético. A mitad de entrevista se dio cuenta de que le iban a dar cera (preguntas de verdad). Fue engañado, sin duda, creyendo que sería entrevista masaje y volvió a suceder lo de siempre, que dan de comer a los que les sacan los ojos (y, en este caso, con toda razón, dado que la periodista, hoy sí periodista -Ana Pastor, señora de Ferreras- le ha hecho las preguntas que se deben hacer. Repito, una lástima que no haga así todas las entrevistas y a todos los entrevistados y esa es la razón por la que no es una periodista, ni buena ni mala, no es periodista al no hacerlo a todos por igual. Pero hoy, en este caso y por lo que todos sabemos, ha actuado como tal, lo que es peor para ella como persona -desde mi punto de vista-, pues eso significaría o significa que sabe hacerlo, pero elige no hacerlo por partidismo o prejuicios, lo que invalida a una persona como periodista. Repito por segunda vez, esta entrevista a Egea quedará en los anales del periodismo patrio, mal que nos pese a muchos... pero técnica y profesionalmente, impecable. Repito, por tercera vez, una lástima o una condena hacerlo solo con determinadas personas. Egea, patético y, sobre todo, por creer que hacer esa entrevista allí le iban a masajear sus miserias... y él supo, como digo, a mitad de entrevista que se acabó políticamente y como persona, como ser en el que confiar siquiera un ticket de aparcamiento... Se le vio que entendió que es un ser miserable, como persona, como algo humano... ). Gente mala, entre mala gente... pero una gran entrevistadora en este caso, lástima que solo en este caso, lo que también la define, como decía, como profesional y ser humano, malo en ambos casos (aunque esta es una gran, gran, gran entrevista).



¿Has oído hablar del ajo?


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y montan un proceso cada vez que les llega un anónimo sobre alguién?



Dependel del "alguien".


----------



## Sciascia (23 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Ana Pastor está haciendo una entrevista de verdadera periodista, lástima que solo se comporte así con los que ella cree que no son de su cuerda. Egea, patético. A mitad de entrevista se dio cuenta de que le iban a dar cera (preguntas de verdad). Fue engañado, sin duda, creyendo que sería entrevista masaje y volvió a suceder lo de siempre, que dan de comer a los que les sacan los ojos (y, en este caso, con toda razón, dado que la periodista, hoy sí periodista -Ana Pastor, señora de Ferreras- le ha hecho las preguntas que se deben hacer. Repito, una lástima que no haga así todas las entrevistas y a todos los entrevistados y esa es la razón por la que no es una periodista, ni buena ni mala, no es periodista al no hacerlo a todos por igual. Pero hoy, en este caso y por lo que todos sabemos, ha actuado como tal, lo que es peor para ella como persona -desde mi punto de vista-, pues eso significaría o significa que sabe hacerlo, pero elige no hacerlo por partidismo o prejuicios, lo que invalida a una persona como periodista. Repito por segunda vez, esta entrevista a Egea quedará en los anales del periodismo patrio, mal que nos pese a muchos... pero técnica y profesionalmente, impecable. Repito, por tercera vez, una lástima o una condena hacerlo solo con determinadas personas. Egea, patético y, sobre todo, por creer que hacer esa entrevista allí le iban a masajear sus miserias... y él supo, como digo, a mitad de entrevista que se acabó políticamente y como persona, como ser en el que confiar siquiera un ticket de aparcamiento... Se le vio que entendió que es un ser miserable, como persona, como algo humano... ). Gente mala, entre mala gente... pero una gran entrevistadora en este caso, lástima que solo en este caso, lo que también la define, como decía, como profesional y ser humano, malo en ambos casos (aunque esta es una gran, gran, gran entrevista).



Estando de acuerdo contigo, pues dadas las circunstancias, ni tan mal Egea, qué quieres que te diga. Más cintura de la que se le suponía. Lo peor, la insistencia en su disponibilidad.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Ana Pastor está haciendo una entrevista de verdadera periodista, lástima que solo se comporte así con los que ella cree que no son de su cuerda. Egea, patético. A mitad de entrevista se dio cuenta de que le iban a dar cera (preguntas de verdad). Fue engañado, sin duda, creyendo que sería entrevista masaje y volvió a suceder lo de siempre, que dan de comer a los que les sacan los ojos (y, en este caso, con toda razón, dado que la periodista, hoy sí periodista -Ana Pastor, señora de Ferreras- le ha hecho las preguntas que se deben hacer. Repito, una lástima que no haga así todas las entrevistas y a todos los entrevistados y esa es la razón por la que no es una periodista, ni buena ni mala, no es periodista al no hacerlo a todos por igual. Pero hoy, en este caso y por lo que todos sabemos, ha actuado como tal, lo que es peor para ella como persona -desde mi punto de vista-, pues eso significaría o significa que sabe hacerlo, pero elige no hacerlo por partidismo o prejuicios, lo que invalida a una persona como periodista. Repito por segunda vez, esta entrevista a Egea quedará en los anales del periodismo patrio, mal que nos pese a muchos... pero técnica y profesionalmente, impecable. Repito, por tercera vez, una lástima o una condena hacerlo solo con determinadas personas. Egea, patético y, sobre todo, por creer que hacer esa entrevista allí le iban a masajear sus miserias... y él supo, como digo, a mitad de entrevista que se acabó políticamente y como persona, como ser en el que confiar siquiera un ticket de aparcamiento... Se le vio que entendió que es un ser miserable, como persona, como algo humano... ). Gente mala, entre mala gente... pero una gran entrevistadora en este caso, lástima que solo en este caso, lo que también la define, como decía, como profesional y ser humano, malo en ambos casos (aunque esta es una gran, gran, gran entrevista).



La asquerosa no ha podido cerrar la bocaza. Hay estado interumpiendo a Teodoro cuando le ha salido del papo.


----------



## Teofrasto (23 Feb 2022)

Inodoro ha estado patético, un auténtico felón.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Felson (23 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Has oído hablar del ajo?



jejeje... Te juro que no pillo lo que dices. Si es por lo de que "el que se pica, ajos come"... te diría que sí, porque, como he dicho, me ha parecido una gran entrevista por parte de la presentadora, con las preguntas que debía hacer en este caso y llevándolo de manera impecable. Repito, por mi anterior comentario, que es un lástima que no se comporte de la misma manera con todos sus entrevistados (sea la maruja folclórica o el secretario general del PSOE, eso la invalida como periodista o como periodista para ejercer en ningún medio que lo fuera de verdad). Pero en este caso, me ha sorprendido, eso sí... lo hacía sobre una presa ya en el suelo y con el cuello vuelto, además de presa estúpida.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> jejeje... Te juro que no pillo lo que dices. Si es por lo de que "el que se pica, ajos come"... te diría que sí, porque, como he dicho, me ha parecido una gran entrevista por parte de la presentadora, con las preguntas que debía hacer en este caso y llevándolo de manera impecable. Repito, por mi anterior comentario, que es un lástima que no se comporte de la misma manera con todos sus entrevistados (sea la maruja folclórica o el secretario general del PSOE, eso la invalida como periodista o como periodista para ejercer en ningún medio que lo fuera de verdad). Pero en este caso, me ha sorprendido, eso sí... lo hacía sobre una presa ya en el suelo y con el cuello vuelto, además de presa estúpida.



No hombre. Lo digo por lo que repite.


----------



## Sciascia (23 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Inodoro ha estado patético, un auténtico felón.



Yo no lo veo así, se marcha sin romper más cacharros, más de lo que esperaba de él. Ni tan mal, aunque parece que lo hace para seguir disponible (sigue de diputado).


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Don Teodoro es un militar español de verdad. No como el payaso de Abascal que lleva camisetas del ejercito pero luego no ha hecho ni la mili. 

Boxs es un puto fraude.

Vivaaa Don Teodoro!!


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Sois Quijotes furiosos con un par de peperos que han osado atacar a vuestra Dulcinea. Nadie se para a ver si lo que dicen es verdad o no, no importa, el honor de vuestra bella dama está en liza.
> 
> Cervantes sabía lo que hacía, qué bien caló a este país.



Egea no ha dicho una verdad en su vida.


HDR dijo:


> Han sido muy torpes, malos ajedrecistas, pero en cierta forma este tipo tiene su gran parte de razón.
> 
> Me parece lamentable que se defienda de esta manera a un político (Ayuso) sin preocuparse siquiera de demostrar antes que de verdad es tan inocente como dicen. La han convertido en intocable, no se la puede atacar; eso no puede pasar nunca. Y sin embargo ha pasado; y la razón que esgrimen para ello es que _"está muy buena"_. Ahora están haciendo dimitir a este y al Fraca sin tan siquiera pararse a ver si lo que dicen es cierto o no. Gravísimo.
> 
> El planchabraguismo de los españolitos no conoce límites.



Tu eres más idiota que Casado.
Lo que está por demostrar es la inocencia o culpabilidad de Ayuso, pero eso es indiferente.
Lo que está más que sabido es que han ido a por Ayuso por envidia y ansia de poder, no porque fuera corrupta, porque eso ni siquiera lo saben.
Llevan atacándola desde el primer día y solo se han acercado a ella para apropiarse de sus éxitos. (Hablo en plural porque el dúo Casado-Egea es una hidra con 2 cabezas y un solo Alma muy oscuro.)
Si ayuso es corrupta no cambia nada.


----------



## Mr. Frost (23 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Ana Pastor está haciendo una entrevista de verdadera periodista, lástima que solo se comporte así con los que ella cree que no son de su cuerda. Egea, patético. A mitad de entrevista se dio cuenta de que le iban a dar cera (preguntas de verdad). Fue engañado, sin duda, creyendo que sería entrevista masaje y volvió a suceder lo de siempre, que dan de comer a los que les sacan los ojos (y, en este caso, con toda razón, dado que la periodista, hoy sí periodista -Ana Pastor, señora de Ferreras- le ha hecho las preguntas que se deben hacer. Repito, una lástima que no haga así todas las entrevistas y a todos los entrevistados y esa es la razón por la que no es una periodista, ni buena ni mala, no es periodista al no hacerlo a todos por igual. Pero hoy, en este caso y por lo que todos sabemos, ha actuado como tal, lo que es peor para ella como persona -desde mi punto de vista-, pues eso significaría o significa que sabe hacerlo, pero elige no hacerlo por partidismo o prejuicios, lo que invalida a una persona como periodista. Repito por segunda vez, esta entrevista a Egea quedará en los anales del periodismo patrio, mal que nos pese a muchos... pero técnica y profesionalmente, impecable. Repito, por tercera vez, una lástima o una condena hacerlo solo con determinadas personas. Egea, patético y, sobre todo, por creer que hacer esa entrevista allí le iban a masajear sus miserias... y él supo, como digo, a mitad de entrevista que se acabó políticamente y como persona, como ser en el que confiar siquiera un ticket de aparcamiento... Se le vio que entendió que es un ser miserable, como persona, como algo humano... ). Gente mala, entre mala gente... pero una gran entrevistadora en este caso, lástima que solo en este caso, lo que también la define, como decía, como profesional y ser humano, malo en ambos casos (aunque esta es una gran, gran, gran entrevista).



¿Cómo que no le han hecho masaje?.

Anita Pastorcilla ha ido directamente a sonsacarle acusaciones contra Ayuso, que es lo único le interesaba, y ha pasado muy de puntillas sobre el origen de las filtraciones, sobre el espionaje, y no pensaba ni hablar sobre el intercambio de favores con el PSOE por el Tribunal de Cuentas.

Por eso ha ido el payaso éste a "laSecta" y no a otro sitio.


----------



## HDR (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Lo que está por demostrar es la inocencia o culpabilidad de Ayuso, pero eso es indiferente.





ivanito dijo:


> Si ayuso es corrupta no cambia nada.



Ya está, retratado queda aquí el follaayusos medio. Ridículo.




ivanito dijo:


> Lo que está más que sabido es que han ido a por Ayuso por envidia y ansia de poder, no porque fuera corrupta, porque eso ni siquiera lo saben.



Han aportado pruebas tangibles. Ayuso solo ha aportado palabras y su vagina, hasta ahora.

Qué asco me das.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Los que dicen que esta buena, no han debido ver a una mujer jamas. Es una Betilla del monton



No está buena pero tiene su atractivo.
Yo la doy un 6,7 bien alto acercándose al notable. Del montón si solo te gustan a partir de 7,5 si.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ya está, retratado queda aquí el follaayusos medio. Ridículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora te das cuenta que Ayuso es un fraude?? Menoos maal


----------



## Felson (23 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Ehhhhh.... no hagas bromas con ese uniforme, que yo he chupado más garitas con tal vestuario (bueno, el que faena) y éste no ha pasado siquiera una noche limpiando letrinas o haciendo imaginaria. Encima, me dicen, cuando voy al SEPE después de dos años buscando trabajar... "no, para ti no hay nada, aunque hayas cotizado 30 años" y es literal. Aún así, confío en el f


Minsky Moment dijo:


> No hombre. Lo digo por lo que repite.



 Pues sí... tienes razón... Muy bueno y bien visto...  Me has hecho reír de verdad. Un thank por ello.


----------



## HDR (23 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ahora te das cuenta que Ayuso es un fraude?? Menoos maal



Yo nunca he sido de Ayuso, tú sabrás con quién me confundes.


----------



## HM11 (23 Feb 2022)

Dice que Casado hizo historia, el Putin español jejejejej


----------



## Felson (23 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no le han hecho masaje?.
> 
> Anita Pastorcilla ha ido directamente a sonsacarle acusaciones contra Ayuso, que es lo único le interesaba, y ha pasado muy de puntillas sobre el origen de las filtraciones, sobre el espionaje, y no pensaba ni hablar sobre el intercambio de favores con el PSOE por el Tribunal de Cuentas.
> 
> Por eso ha ido el payaso éste a "laSecta" y no a otro sitio.



No lo veo así, que podría ser. Pero la entrevista era a Egea y el trasfondo la "crisis" del PP, aunque esté implicada Ayuso en tal asunto, pero no es el tema central. Por eso digo lo periodista, porque tienes a Egea, no se trata de ir por Ayuso, porque, como periodista, tienes delante a Egea y la crisis de uno de los principales partidos de un país y, se supone, alternativa de gobierno. No es Ayuso el asunto, salvo que quieras ir por Ayuso, pero si lo hiciera, no sería gran periodista, sería -una vez más- una propagandista, que es otra cosa. Por eso dije que me pareció una gran entrevista. Pero solo es mi punto de vista.


----------



## Charo afgana (23 Feb 2022)

Entrevista acordada para acallar los rumores de que PSOE y PP están juntos en el ajo,

sigan circulando.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Feb 2022)

Teodoro, sal de marcha esta noche. Seguro que follas.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y montan un proceso cada vez que les llega un anónimo sobre alguién?



Es que no era un anonimo era mercancia averiada, pero muy bien vestida. A los dos felones pagaron el material con una bajada de pantalones en el Tribunal de Cuentas, funarse a Margarita Mariscal de Gante justo cuando les iba a tirar los avales a la cara a los procesados por el golpe de estado en Cataluña. Supongo que el error del voto en la reforma laboral tambien formaba parte del pago viendo lo visto.


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Lo siento, soy millonario. De verdad, lo soy. Tendrás que joderte mientras sueñas con chuparle el coñillo a la gorda pepera. Saludos.



Ya te lo robará la PSOE tranquilo


----------



## Mr. Frost (23 Feb 2022)

Felson dijo:


> No lo veo así, que podría ser. Pero la entrevista era a Egea y el trasfondo la "crisis" del PP, aunque esté implicada Ayuso en tal asunto, pero no es el tema central. Por eso digo lo periodista, porque tienes a Egea, no se trata de ir por Ayuso, porque, como periodista, tienes delante a Egea y la crisis de uno de los principales partidos de un país y, se supone, alternativa de gobierno. No es Ayuso el asunto, salvo que quieras ir por Ayuso, pero si lo hiciera, no sería gran periodista, sería -una vez más- una propagandista, que es otra cosa. Por eso dije que me pareció una gran entrevista. Pero solo es mi punto de vista.



La prueba de lo que yo digo la tienes ahora mismo en el debate que están teniendo, todo acusaciones hacia Ayuso.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Feb 2022)

a ver maton tiragüitos, te puedes ir a TOMAR POR CULO, y dejar de joder?

vaya soberbio inmundo


----------



## Felson (23 Feb 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> La prueba de lo que yo digo la tienes ahora mismo en el debate que están teniendo, todo acusaciones hacia Ayuso.



Sí, Teodoro, sí, pero, en este caso, la señora Pastor (también en este caso), no ha hecho presa en el tema Ayuso (cosa que, por otra parte, le hubiera restado audiencia, pues no es el fondo ni forma del asunto... y eso lo ha entendido Pastor. No te preocupes, que volverán contra ella mañana o pasado mañana). En cualquier caso, es una opinión profesional propia sobre una entrevista de una periodista que nunca me ha parecido, y me sigue sin parecer, que haya sido periodista al no tratar de manera equitativa ni enjuiciativa la información que tiene entre manos (obviando lo de New Trola, que ya, de por sí, debería quitarle cualquier marchamo periodístico, pues un periodista no puede ser juez de la información y, mucho menos, censor... sea la información la que sea... Solo por eso, esta señora o señorita, que no sé cómo gusta considerarse, no es periodista). Por eso, por todo ello digo, que la entrevista de hoy, me ha parecido muy buena técnicamente, profesionalmente... De esas entrevistas que ella nunca hará a otras personas en otro momento, pero que quedará para los anales de la historia del periodismo de los que no conozcan la trayectoria de este señora o señorita, simplemente como un ejercicio de técnica periodística. Repito, eso demuestra que es una mala persona, pues con otros no actúa con la misma eficacia periodística.


----------



## ischainyn (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Egea no ha dicho una verdad en su vida.
> 
> Tu eres más idiota que Casado.
> Lo que está por demostrar es la inocencia o culpabilidad de Ayuso, pero eso es indiferente.
> ...



pero si los que les pasan la información (la pesoe) no hubieran tenido claro que NO era ilegal, no crees que en vez de pasarsela a los inútiles estos no hubieran ido ellos a denunciar?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Feb 2022)

Soy yo el único que cree que no tardaremos en ver las consecuencias de esta voladura controlada del PP, a la que no le falta ni teatro en la sexta?


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> pero si los que les pasan la información (la pesoe) no hubieran tenido claro que NO era ilegal, no crees que en vez de pasarsela a los inútiles estos no hubieran ido ellos a denunciar?



Tampoco pueden descartar que sea legal, pero el PSOE no va a denunciar a Ayuso sin pruebas.

Entonces como no podían utilizarla, se la pasaron a estos 2 inútiles como moneda de cambio para obtener algunos favores y como era insuficiente pues estos 2 cabestros tuvieron que recurrir al espía para ver los movimientos bancarios del hermano.

Ayuso cuando se enteró de que sospechaban de su hermano, les dio largas e hizo teatro para que pareciera que ocultaba algo, les puso la trampa para que la espiaran, y cuando reunió las pruebas suficientes de que la estaban espiando, hizo todo público pero haciéndose de nuevo la tonta, como desconociendo la cantidad de la comisión, para que casado volviera a meter la pata en el programa de Herrera y confesara que habían traficado con sus datos.
Ayuso les ha ido dando la soga para que se ahorcaran.
Y en esas están.


----------



## ischainyn (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Tampoco pueden descartar que sea legal, pero el PSOE no va a denunciar a Ayuso sin pruebas.
> 
> Entonces como no podían utilizarla, se la pasaron a estos 2 inútiles como moneda de cambio para obtener algunos favores y como era insuficiente pues estos 2 cabestros tuvieron que recurrir al espía para ver los movimientos bancarios del hermano.
> 
> ...



pués con la tontería que ya se se ha cargado a la rata chepuda y a la rata azul....a ver si el próximo es el felón...


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Soy yo el único que cree que no tardaremos en ver las consecuencias de esta voladura controlada del PP, a la que no le falta ni teatro en la sexta?



Aquí tenemos que ser conscientes de que hay mucho que no sabemos.
Sabemos que:

1. Casado busca información de algún posible pufo de Ayuso para desprestigiarla para evitar que en un futuro se haga con el control del partido y le destrone, o sea, lucha interna por el liderazgo y por envidia. Como en la pandemia se han hecho miles de contratos a dedo, y el hermano de casado se sabe que trajo mascarillas, pues busca por esa vía a ver si encuentra algo.

2. Se sospecha acerca de un contrato en concreto con mascarillas caras a través de una empresa de un amigo de la infancia de Ayuso. Como el precio es abultado para el tipo de mascarilla, podría haberse llevado una comisión abultada, pero para confirmarlo necesita conocer la declaración de la renta y los movimientos bancarios de su hermano.

3. Casado le dice a Sanchez que si le proporciona esa información, le puede dar algunos favorcillos a cambio (aprobación de la reforma laboral, limpiar el tribunal de cuentas, etc.) 

4. Sanchez como esa información es insuficiente y no le vale para nada, acepta a dársela, pero no se hace responsable de la utilidad de la misma, a cambio del "error" en la votación de un diputado y de destituir a algunos altos cargos del tribunal de cuentas, para favorecer a los presos del proces.

5. Cuando Casado conoce la información, es insuficiente para poder extorsionar a Ayuso con ella, pero aun así lo intentan. La tantean llamandola para que les aporte toda la información acerca de ese contrato, con la excusa de querer prever una posible denuncia de la oposición justo antes de unas elecciones y perjudique a su partido. Ayuso ya estaba alerta de que algún dia le preguntaran por ese contrato y se hace la tonta, para hacerles creer que algo esconde.

6. Al aumentar las sospechas, buscan un espía para obtener información bancaria que les falta, pero no cuentan con que este luego se chive al asesor de Ayuso, posiblemente porque ya estaba sobre aviso. Posiblemente haya guardado pruebas de ello que saldrán en su preciso momento.

7. Cuando Ayuso se entera de que las están espiando, y asesorada por MAR espera al momento adecuado para hacer estallar el caso y hacerlo publico, después de las elecciones de C y L y justo antes del fin de semana, para que ardan los medios. En esa rueda de prensa sigue haciendo como que no sabe nada, para que Casado se confie y siga soltando mas acusaciones con las que luego se ahorcará el solito. Amenazan con abrirla un expediente y expulsarla del partido.

8. Cuando se dan cuenta del error y de que Ayuso tiene a la calle y a los barones de su lado, intentan cerrar el expediente en falso, justificando que sus explicaciones, que eran publicas desde hace meses, eran suficientes para despejar toda duda de corrupción. Algo ridículo y absurdo. Nuevamente la intentan chantajear diciendo que la cierran el expediente si se retracta de sus acusaciones de espionaje, pero Ayuso no acepta el chantaje y sigue adelante.

9. Llega la manifa del domingo donde se aclama a Ayuso y se piden las cabezas de Casado y Egea, salen encuestas que informan del desplome del PP y del sorpaso de Vox, los acontecimientos se precipitan y se resuelve con el descrédito total y la dimisión de Egea, y de Casado a no tardar.


----------



## 시켈 ! (23 Feb 2022)

¿Eing? ¿En LA SECTA? Donde solo se dedican a criticar a la derecha ¿llevan por fin a un pepero? Uy...


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (23 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> La sexta fue borrada hace mucho tiempo de mi TV



Ahora sólo le queda que la TV sea borrada de usted.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

¿Y que es lo que no sabemos?

1. Si Ayuso es inocente o culpable.
Si fuera culpable, se habría suicidado ella misma al airear un asunto que llevaba meses congelado y no habia prosperado, y no tiene sentido que se inmole aunque sea para quitarse de encima a su rival, salvo que esté segura de que está limpia. Por tanto, supongamos que es inocente.

2, Si esto ha sido una simple venganza de Ayuso hacia Casado, por intentar destruirla, o mas bien forma parte de un plan para llevar a Ayuso a la Moncloa, y han aprovechado la ambición de Casado para que se suicide solo, tendiéndole una trampa, para así despejar el camino.
Si fuera esto ultimo, ¿quiénes están detrás de este plan?
¿Que pinta Feijoo en todo esto?
¿O quiza sea un plan a largo plazo, y ponen a Feijoo temporalmente para desgastarle, y Ayuso cuando a se la investigue y se descubra que es inocente, salga fortalecida y aclamada será ese el momento para presentarse como presidenta del PP a las elecciones generales?


----------



## Libistros (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Y que es lo que no sabemos?
> 
> 1. Si Ayuso es inocente o culpable.
> Si fuera culpable, se habría suicidado ella misma al airear un asunto que llevaba meses congelado y no habia prosperado, y no tiene sentido que se inmole aunque sea para quitarse de encima a su rival, salvo que esté segura de que está limpia. Por tanto, supongamos que es inocente.
> ...




En los culebrones venezolanos la heroína siempre tiene que hacer frente a una panda de hijos de puta malvados pero tontos a los que vence con su "honradez" y "resiliencia" logrando abrirle los ojos a su amor (aka pueblo) que vivía engañado por tanto trilero. Pues, por transposición, lo mismo en la política española de última hornada.


----------



## zirick (23 Feb 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Ahora sólo le queda que la TV sea borrada de usted.



Poco le falta


----------



## Wamba (23 Feb 2022)

Teodoro es un muerto de hambre que en lugar de ciscarse en todo el partido, ha estado muy modosito para poder seguir dando de comer a su familia unos años más. Que de diputado tampoco se vive tan mal y luego siempre lo pueden aparcar en el senado o en bruselas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Feb 2022)

Al parecer la extrema izquierda está desolada con la expulsión de Casado .
ni que fuera uno de ellos y les hubiesen jodido al caballo de Troya


----------



## Vulcan86 (23 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al parecer la extrema izquierda está desolada con la expulsión de Casado .
> ni que fuera uno de ellos y les hubiesen jodido al caballo de Troya




Ahora tienen a feijoo están mejor


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Tampoco pueden descartar que sea legal, pero el PSOE no va a denunciar a Ayuso sin pruebas.
> 
> Entonces como no podían utilizarla, se la pasaron a estos 2 inútiles como moneda de cambio para obtener algunos favores y como era insuficiente pues estos 2 cabestros tuvieron que recurrir al espía para ver los movimientos bancarios del hermano.
> 
> ...



Los ayusers sois muy tontos. Hecho reconocido por la propia Ayuso "mi hermano trinco 55.000€ de comisiones en plena pandemia".

Interpretacion de los Ayusers "ejquee la ejpiaron los triadoreh de fracadao e Inodoro gñeee!!!"


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Al parecer la extrema izquierda está desolada con la expulsión de Casado .
> ni que fuera uno de ellos y les hubiesen jodido al caballo de Troya



Jjajajajajaa igual que cuando el Coletas dejo la politica... Ostiaaa que mongolos que sois.

Yo estoy encantadondenque saliera Ayuso. El otro dia contaba Ignacio Escolar que lo del hermano solo era el aperitivo de todo lo que tenian preparado para publicar.


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Feb 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> ¿Quien es?
> ¿Es de algo de política?



Es el que le consigue la farlopa a Pocholo


----------



## furia porcina (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Aquí tenemos que ser conscientes de que hay mucho que no sabemos.
> Sabemos que:
> 
> 1. Casado busca información de algún posible pufo de Ayuso para desprestigiarla para evitar que en un futuro se haga con el control del partido y le destrone, o sea, lucha interna por el liderazgo y por envidia. Como en la pandemia se han hecho miles de contratos a dedo, y el hermano de casado se sabe que trajo mascarillas, pues busca por esa vía a ver si encuentra algo.
> ...



Buen análisis, pero en toda esta historia no se está comentando nada sobre el adelanto electoral para evitar la moción de cesura en el gobierno de la CAM. Porque parece que esa maniobra no gustó nada a la dirección del PP.

Siempre se especuló que Génova y en concreto Teodoro García Egea ya tenían conocimiento de esta maniobra un día antes. Sin embargo Ayuso se anticipó y salvó los muebles por los pelos actuando por su cuenta y riesgo.

Estoy seguro de que Casado hubiera aprovechado una derrota de Ayuso para defenestrarla, pero como acabó arrasando no sólo se subió al carro si no que tuvo la jeta de tomar la palabra en el balcón de Génova para soltar un truño de discurso haciéndose acreedor de la victoria mientras Ayuso a su lado estupefacta esperando a que le diera la palabra.

Creo que aquello marcó un antes y después que ha dado lugar a todo lo que ha venido ocurriendo luego.


----------



## NXT (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ya está, retratado queda aquí el follaayusos medio. Ridículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Han sacado pruebas nuevas? Porque la semana pasada no tenían nada concluyente que probara que Ayuso hizo algo ilegal, ni siquiera moralmente reprobable.










Anticorrupción abre una investigación por el contrato del hermano de Ayuso


La Fiscalía Anticorrupción ha abierto diligencias de investigación sobre el contrato de mascarillas vinculado a Tomás Díaz Ayuso, hermano de la presidenta de




theobjective.com


----------



## mxmanu (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Ya está, retratado queda aquí el follaayusos medio. Ridículo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han aportado pruebas tangibles??

           


Menudo subnormal estas hecho


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Feb 2022)

Este tio definitivamente es gilipollas o es un infiltrado de la PSOE, para rematar decide despedirse y dar la rajada en La Secta, un medio afín a Psoemos, con el súcubo de la Pastor haciendo de Torquemada.


----------



## perrosno (23 Feb 2022)

No se como perdéis tiempo viendo a semejante individuo


----------



## Rompehuevos (23 Feb 2022)

para mi que lo fichan luego de contertulio o de garganta profunda


----------



## ppd (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Han sido muy torpes, malos ajedrecistas, pero en cierta forma este tipo tiene su gran parte de razón.
> 
> Me parece lamentable que se defienda de esta manera a un político (Ayuso) sin preocuparse siquiera de demostrar antes que de verdad es tan inocente como dicen. La han convertido en intocable, no se la puede atacar; eso no puede pasar nunca. Y sin embargo ha pasado; y la razón que esgrimen para ello es que _"está muy buena"_. Ahora están haciendo dimitir a este y al Fraca sin tan siquiera pararse a ver si lo que dicen es cierto o no. Gravísimo.
> 
> El planchabraguismo de los españolitos no conoce límites.



Pero que estás diciendo? Te suena lo que es la "presunción de inocencia"?

No es Ayuso quién debe demostrar que está limpia. Es quien le acusa, quien debe demostrar su culpabilidad.

Y, además, han usado datos protegidos para enmierdarla. Eso es delito.

Flipo con las cabezas de algunos...


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (23 Feb 2022)

la prensa está esperando a cargarse a Casado para sacar la mierda de Ayuso y dinamitar al PP

acordaos de esto, los que van a Genova a manifestarse no son militantes, los está mandando el PSOE...


----------



## César Borgia (23 Feb 2022)

Pues hoy repite programa , la Pastor va a estar hablando de la "corrupción" de Ayuso hasta que las ranas críen pelo.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Teodoro es un muerto de hambre que en lugar de ciscarse en todo el partido, ha estado muy modosito para poder seguir dando de comer a su familia unos años más. Que de diputado tampoco se vive tan mal y luego siempre lo pueden aparcar en el senado o en bruselas.



No le tocara una primitiva a un hijo puta de estos para que al salir de la política no dependa de una puerta giratoria para poder vivir y reviente el sistema largando todo lo que ha visto en su partido, no.


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

GAÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> la prensa está esperando a cargarse a Casado para sacar la mierda de Ayuso y dinamitar al PP
> 
> acordaos de esto, los que van a Genova a manifestarse no son militantes, los está mandando el PSOE...



Ayuso está tocada, no sabe hasta donde le llega la mierda con el contrato ese. No es ilegal, pero va a ser peor que eso


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (23 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Ayuso está tocada, no sabe hasta donde le llega la mierda con el contrato ese. No es ilegal, pero va a ser peor que eso



Alguien ha cogido a estos dos idiotas (Casado y Egea) y les ha vendido la película con el guión cambiado para exponer a Ayuso y se han tragado el anzuelo. A fraCasado le quedan horas en el PP y Ayuso va a ser la siguiente cuando de pronto saquen algo que de un giro de 180 grados.

El PP se va a quedar sin líder, dinamitado, salpicado de corrupción y sin uno de sus mayores activos mediáticos.

Y el diputado nacional gordo ese que se equivocó al votar, ese está imputado os recuerdo y por lo visto ha prevaricado, parte de la jugada fue usarlo para cambiar el sentido de su voto porque es un cadáver político a cambio de esa info de Ayuso, un peón que ya estaba sentenciado

todo esto está orquestado por alguien que quiere cargarse al PP. Acordaos cuando la mierda explote que otro burbujo lo vio venir.


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> todo esto está orquestado por alguien que quiere cargarse al PP. Acordaos cuando la mierda explote que otro burbujo lo vio venir



Tal cual. Ayuso está en jaque, el narco del norte se alzará y acabará con el PP porque nadie quiere a un tío que huele a nalftalina y no se corta las uñas de los pies.

Perro Sanchís, que gran troll


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (23 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Tal cual. Ayuso está en jaque, el narco del norte se alzará y acabará con el PP porque nadie quiere a un tío que huele a nalftalina y no se corta las uñas de los pies.
> 
> Perro Sanchís, que gran troll



el narco friendly es un rojo de mierda y un masón, es la mejor disidencia controlada que pueden tener liderando el PP. Lo de la naftalina y las uñas de los pies, no se me ocurre una mejor aproximación. Un icono de los boomers y pollaviejas temerosos de Dios que aún votan al PP


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> el narco friendly es un rojo de mierda y un masón, es la mejor disidencia controlada que pueden tener liderando el PP. Lo de la naftalina y las uñas de los pies, no se me ocurre una mejor aproximación. Un icono de los boomers y pollaviejas temerosos de Dios que aún votan al PP



Jajajjaajajajja


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Feb 2022)

pero qué idealizada tenéis a la PizPi, os váis a llevar un baño de realidad el día que se tenga que confrontar en negociaciones de peso relativas a los grandes temas ideolgicos (feminismo, educación, etc...)

el PP es un partido progre y pizpi, o quede claro



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Va a soltar contra Pizpi, dejando claro que tanto él como FraCasado son más cercanos al p$%€ que a la derecha real.


----------



## JimTonic (23 Feb 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> la prensa está esperando a cargarse a Casado para sacar la mierda de Ayuso y dinamitar al PP
> 
> acordaos de esto, los que van a Genova a manifestarse no son militantes, los está mandando el PSOE...



al reeves, el submarino del psoe era casado, Pedrito sancez, el enterrador, tenia desactivado al PP porque controlaba a Casado y a Egea

como los controlaba?? eso es algo que se me escapa pero cada vez está mas claro


----------



## victormiw (23 Feb 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Teodoro es un muerto de hambre que en lugar de ciscarse en todo el partido, ha estado muy modosito para poder seguir dando de comer a su familia unos años más. Que de diputado tampoco se vive tan mal y luego siempre lo pueden aparcar en el senado o en bruselas.



A mi la impresión que me ha dado es que no quiere quedar como el malo de la película, como lo estaban pintando en los medios de comunicación más afines. Sea cierto o no lo que dice, ha salido a explicar por qué hizo lo que hizo y además ha querido cerrar el asunto diciendo que ya está todo claro.
Ahora bien, no tiene mucho sentido que después de dimitir siga defendiendo que él no hizo nada mal y es algo así como un paladín de la ejemplaridad. Como mínimo tendría que haber admitido que se equivocó al dar presunción de veracidad a las sospechas y utilizar filtraciones en medios de comunicación como arma de presión.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

victormiw dijo:


> A mi la impresión que me ha dado es que no quiere quedar como el malo de la película, como lo estaban pintando en los medios de comunicación más afines. Sea cierto o no lo que dice, ha salido a explicar por qué hizo lo que hizo y además ha querido cerrar el asunto diciendo que ya está todo claro.
> Ahora bien, no tiene mucho sentido que después de dimitir siga defendiendo que él no hizo nada mal y es algo así como un paladín de la ejemplaridad. Como mínimo tendría que haber admitido que se equivocó al dar presunción de veracidad a las sospechas y utilizar filtraciones en medios de comunicación como arma de presión.



¿Y desde cuándo los psicópatas reconocen sus errores?
Es de abc de la psicopatía, no tienen sentimiento de culpa ni remordimientos, en su fuero interno siempre creen que han obrado bien y han hecho lo que debían.
Por algo la psicopatía se considera un trastorno mental.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Feb 2022)

fraudez sepulturero va a condecorar a egea, por los servicios prestaOs


----------



## CommiePig (23 Feb 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Este tio definitivamente es gilipollas o es un infiltrado de la PSOE, para rematar decide despedirse y dar la rajada en La Secta, un medio afín a Psoemos, con el súcubo de la Pastor haciendo de Torquemada.



pues esa entrevista del tarao rencoroso ese, deja algo mejor al cenutrio de casado


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> al reeves, el submarino del psoe era casado, Pedrito sancez, el enterrador, tenia desactivado al PP porque controlaba a Casado y a Egea
> 
> como los controlaba?? eso es algo que se me escapa pero cada vez está mas claro



No es que los controlase, es que ambos eran chicos de Bruselas, masones de rito francés.

Ahora, el bando anglosajón ha entrado en juego, los atlantistas salen de su hibernación y mueven a su alfil Aznar que desata a todos sus peones en un ataque Blitzkrieg contra uno de los alfiles de Bruselas en España.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Feb 2022)

Arrastrándose en la secta, el Psoe azul y su fracaso.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (23 Feb 2022)

Hasta que reconozca que es un masonazo pagado por Soros para acabar con España como Sanchez ,todo lo que diga es mentira.


----------



## HDR (23 Feb 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Han sacado pruebas nuevas? Porque la semana pasada no tenían nada concluyente que probara que Ayuso hizo algo ilegal, ni siquiera moralmente reprobable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mxmanu dijo:


> Han aportado pruebas tangibles??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ppd dijo:


> Pero que estás diciendo? Te suena lo que es la "presunción de inocencia"?
> 
> No es Ayuso quién debe demostrar que está limpia. Es quien le acusa, quien debe demostrar su culpabilidad.
> 
> ...



Han sacado una prueba tangible en forma de contrato. Su hermano ha cobrado 200 mil euros en una comisión. Una comisión de casi 20 que ha hecho en los últimos 2 años, justo desde que su hermana es presidenta de una comunidad.

La justificación de vuestra "pizpi" para este último contrato ha sido "50 mil euros de no sé qué y el resto no me da la gana justificarlo porque es privado".

¿¿Eso qué cojones es?? Os mea.

El meme de...





... Hay que cambiarlo, poniendo a Ayuso igual con algún cipote palillero que le diga algo así como _"Ayuso, róbame, miénteme, islamízame, viogenízame, luego cágame en el pecho por favor y dime que ha sido el comunismo"_, alucinante


----------



## piru (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Tampoco pueden descartar que sea legal, pero el PSOE no va a denunciar a Ayuso sin pruebas.
> 
> Entonces como no podían utilizarla, se la pasaron a estos 2 inútiles como moneda de cambio para obtener algunos favores y como era insuficiente pues estos 2 cabestros tuvieron que recurrir al espía para ver los movimientos bancarios del hermano.
> 
> ...



Voy más allá.
No descartemos que Ayuso le dijese a su hermano que lo hiciese todo limpio, pero no cristalino. Sin reproche legal pero lo suficientemente opaco como para llamar la atención y que algún tonto, que seguro la estaba husmeando, cayese en la trampa. La PSOE lo vio, se olio la tostada y se lo vendió, con beneficio, a este par de cenutrios.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

piru dijo:


> Voy más allá.
> No descartemos que Ayuso le dijese a su hermano que lo hiciese todo limpio, pero no cristalino. Sin reproche legal pero lo suficientemente opaco como para llamar la atención y que algún tonto, que seguro la estaba husmeando, cayese en la trampa. La PSOE lo vio, se olio la tostada y se lo vendió, con beneficio, a este par de cenutrios.



No que no lo descartemos, es que esa es la principal parte del plan. Un contrato oscuro pero con todo en orden y todo legal, que pusieran y quitaran del portal de trasparencia, siempre tratando de que despierte sospechas y que parezca que esconden algo.
Hasta hicieron teatro expulsando del parlamento a la chica de Podemos cuando preguntó por el. Y para cuando Casado le eche el ojo, seguir pareciendo que ocultan algo, bloqueando el móvil a Egea, incluso cuando sale en la comparecencia el jueves pasado habla negando que conociera la propia existencia ese contrato hasta que le preguntaron por el, y después de ello seguir sin conocer la cantidad de la comisión hasta el viernes pasado.

Todo el mundo cuando trata de esconder algo, no lo nombra ni habla de ello, ni lo airea, sino que trata de desviar la atención y hablar de otros temas. Y si te preguntan por algo turbio, lo ultimo que haces es que parezca que escondes algo, al contrario, haces como si no pasara nada y estuvieras limpia.


----------



## HDR (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No que no lo descartemos, es que esa es la principal parte del plan. Un contrato oscuro pero con todo en orden y todo legal, que pusieran y quitaran del portal de trasparencia, siempre tratando de que despierte sospechas y que parezca que esconden algo.
> Hasta hicieron teatro expulsando del parlamento a la chica de Podemos cuando preguntó por el. Y para cuando Casado le eche el ojo, seguir pareciendo que ocultan algo, bloqueando el móvil a Egea, incluso cuando sale en la comparecencia el jueves pasado habla negando que conocía ese contrato en 2020, y desconociendo la cantidad de la comisión.
> 
> Todo el mundo cuando trata de esconder algo, no lo nombra ni habla de ello, ni lo airea, sino que trata de desviar la atención y hablar de otros temas. Y si te preguntan por algo turbio, lo ultimo que haces es que parezca que escondes algo, al contrario, haces como si no pasara nada y estuvieras limpia.



Nuestra pizpi nada puede hacer mal, seguro que era todo un plan de 200 de CI, qué lista es nuestra pizpi


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

Por otra parte, a Ayuso se la ve muy tranquila, como si se supiera limpia y no tuviera nada que esconder. Todo lo contrario que a Sanchez, que últimamente se le ve muy preocupado y con mala cara, como si no durmiera bien.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Nuestra pizpi nada puede hacer mal, seguro que era todo un plan de 200 de CI, qué lista es nuestra pizpi



Eso no es cosa de Pizpi, sino de Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, que es todo un estadista.


----------



## HDR (23 Feb 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Eso no es cosa de Pizpi, sino de Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, que es todo un estadista.



¿El borrachuzo pepero? Pfffffff. La risión mejora por momentos. Hacéoslo mirar.


----------



## todoayen (23 Feb 2022)

Vamos que les pusieron el capote y entraron al trapo como becerros.


----------



## ivanito (23 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿El borrachuzo pepero? Pfffffff. La risión mejora por momentos. Hacéoslo mirar.



La otra opción es la autoinmolación, morir matando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pero qué idealizada tenéis a la PizPi, os váis a llevar un baño de realidad el día que se tenga que confrontar en negociaciones de peso relativas a los grandes temas ideolgicos (feminismo, educación, etc...)
> 
> el PP es un partido progre y pizpi, o quede claro



Si me leyeras un poco sabrías que yo voto VOX, pero que teniendo en cuenta que Vox tiene que pactar con el PP, pizpi es de las pocas que lo va a poner más o menos fácil.


----------



## SPQR (23 Feb 2022)

A la Pesohez no le interesa que desaparezca la pepé. Están comodísimos con la derechita progre y acomplejada. Lo dijo Mr. X el otro día.

Les interesa que salga Feijoo, que es compañero; de otra logia, pero compañero.



Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> la prensa está esperando a cargarse a Casado para sacar la mierda de Ayuso y dinamitar al PP
> 
> acordaos de esto, los que van a Genova a manifestarse no son militantes, los está mandando el PSOE...


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (23 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> A la Pesohez no le interesa que desaparezca la pepé. Están comodísimos con la derechita progre y acomplejada. Lo dijo Mr. X el otro día.
> 
> Les interesa que salga Feijoo, que es compañero; de otra logia, pero compañero.



PP+PSOE=Simbiosis. Los unos ya estan haciendo por ayudar a los otros a sacarles del fregao. Y eso lo que se ve, lo que no se ve, sera aun mas amoroso todavia


----------



## NXT (24 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Han sacado una prueba tangible en forma de contrato. Su hermano ha cobrado 200 mil euros en una comisión. Una comisión de casi 20 que ha hecho en los últimos 2 años, justo desde que su hermana es presidenta de una comunidad.



Te estás equivocando. No hay evidencia alguna de que la Comunidad de Madrid haya pagado ninguna cantidad al hermano de Ayuso. Y no porque te lo diga yo, ni porque lo explique Rallo en uno de sus vídeos. Lo dice la propia fiscalía anticorrupción:

_"los hechos denunciados por el momento no constituyen «indicios razonablemente verosímiles» para atribuir algún delito a la presidenta madrileña" _








Anticorrupción abre una investigación por el contrato del hermano de Ayuso


La Fiscalía Anticorrupción ha abierto diligencias de investigación sobre el contrato de mascarillas vinculado a Tomás Díaz Ayuso, hermano de la presidenta de




theobjective.com







HDR dijo:


> La justificación de vuestra "pizpi" para este último contrato ha sido "50 mil euros de no sé qué y el resto no me da la gana justificarlo porque es privado".



Las contratas con la Comunidad de Madrid deben ser públicas y transparentes. Lo que cobre una persona cualquiera de una empresa privada sí es privado.
Quien tiene que demostrar que Ayuso es corrupta es quien la acusa, poniendo las pruebas, si las hubiera, a disposición de un juez. Ayuso no tiene que demostrar su inocencia.



HDR dijo:


> ¿¿Eso qué cojones es?? Os mea.
> 
> El meme de...
> Ver archivo adjunto 955039
> ...



Yo ni voto al PP ni voto a Ayuso ni me lo planteo. Esto no va de defender incondicionalmente a un político, sino de defender la presunción de inocencia, la verdad y la coherencia.

Aquí te dejo un par de vídeos para que te enteres de qué va la película, porque si esperas enterarte por los rivales de Ayuso (La pareja Casado-Egea o Pedro Sánchez que controla buena parte de los medios de comunicación) vas apañao.


----------

